# Pigeon Radio



## Pogohawk (Jan 24, 2005)

There is a new pigeon radio station that is very informative. You can go through the archives and dig up older interviews and things like that. My mentor Crazy Al was on this week so if any of you are interested in seeing how we fly birds here in Co. he gives a pretty good explination. Any way the site is called www.pigeonradio.com so you should all check it out tell me what you think. Talk to ya'll later!!!
Oh I forgot to add, when you click on the speeker you wish to listen to it takes a little while to get started and they go through a few adds first so don't think its not working.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

PogoHawk,

I have tried to listen to their various programs, but to me, it sounds like one very long commercial. The guests have been by and large "feather merchants" or sellers of pigeon supplies. I know some of them personally, and they are swell guys, but they are there to promote what they are selling.

Personally, as a speed reader, I can read an entire book, by the time their show is complete. But, then again it is "free".


----------



## Pogohawk (Jan 24, 2005)

K, when you go to the website, click on one of the archive programs. Its hard to catch them when their on the air because they only do live programs once or twice a week. But there is great stuff in the older interviews. A ton of good opinions and great stuff. After you click on the interview you would like to listen to there are a few adds. Yeah it stinks they have as many adds as they do but funding for this type of project is hard considering the community we all live in. Any way try that out and tell me what you think.


----------

